# $40 digital phosphate meter



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Saw this over on another forum - thought the reefers/SW kids and the planted tank folks might find it useful too - a $40USD digital Phosphate meter.

http://reeftools.com/news/hanna-instruments-new-phosphate-po4-colorimeter/


----------



## Rui (Jan 29, 2009)

big al's will have it on sale for $300 lol... awesome!! thanks for this will look into getting one...


----------

